# Some video from this weekend's NADAC trial...both guys



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

The guys and I did a couple of classes at our usual NADAC haunt this weekend. I had taken a breather from showing and wanted to get a trial in before we head up to the AKC trial in Springfield. 

O did get his first Novice Weavers Q and had a really, really nice novice Jumpers run (downed bar got us.) Lars wrapped up his Superior Elite Tunnelers title and his Outstanding Elite Weavers title. I only got video of his weavers run. 

Ocean Novice Weavers - 






Ocean Novice Jumpers - 






Lars Elite Weavers -


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice.. always enjoy seeing him do his runs,, such a nice looking boy..


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats on the Q's and titles! I really enjoy watching the video's of your boys!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------

